# Northbrook, IL - Snow ex walk behind salt spreader



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

want it gone - taking up space in my shop and I no longer have a need for it. 
Cash talks - we only used it once...


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

I just seen your post you still have this for sale


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Ben is a class act. Buy without hesitation!


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

I would like to buy it but no reply on if it’s still for sale


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

sorry don't come on here all that often - yes still for sale 
email me - [email protected]


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

NorthernSvc's said:


> sorry don't come on here all that often - yes still for sale
> email me - [email protected]


Could you call me at+16365759603 so I can get that from who has it


----------



## Mark Bates (May 10, 2017)

NorthernSvc's said:


> sorry don't come on here all that often - yes still for sale
> email me - [email protected]


Hey I never got that pay pal email to pay you for this if you still have it I will be headed up that way so I can just pay you a down payment now then pay you the rest when I get up that way


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

bump bump bump - still for sale. 
I also have a 2 earthway stainless spreaders - good hoppers and frames but the on off mechanisms are junk, offer decent price and save them from the dumpster.


----------



## ekdesimunda (Oct 26, 2018)

Ship to detroit??


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

ekdesimunda said:


> Ship to detroit??


Drive down to Toledo and pick ours up. I have one that was used maybe 10 times. Pm me and pick it up this weekend.


----------

